# First Hedgehog - Naming help Needed!



## Yvael (Oct 4, 2010)

That's my new baby, and first Hedgehog! He'll be coming to us from Florida on Thursday.

He's already got all of his fun stuff setup, with the exception of a CHE - which, I'm going out tonight or tomorrow and snagging. (Someone had told me the red light bulb would work, oops!)

This is what the breeder said about his Personality:

"The hedgehog that you inquired about is a healthy, comical little guy. He loves to play with an empty toilet paper tube and is very active. He is a little shy at first but he comes around pretty quickly. He is not a picky eater (eats dry cat food, dry hedgehog food, all insects) and likes to run the wheel."

I'm trying to avoid the more common names (Like Spike/Sonic.) - They're adorable, but, I'd like to be a tiny bit unique! 

Anyone have some name suggestions?

--- A bit about me, to possibly help?:
Age: 19
Gender: Female
Hobbies: Drawing, Painting, Playing World of Warcraft (Yeap, I'm a dork!), Sculpting.
Favorite Foods: Tacos, Chips/Cheese, Bananas, Apples
Favorite Color: Yellow
Favorite Animals: Hedgehogs (Duh!), Skunks, Lizards, Cows, Dogs
Favorite TV Shows : Star Trek, Law and Order: SVU, Anything on Animal Planet
Favorite Music: 80's Classic Rock


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think Taco woud be cute. Or Colby? :lol: 
What are you thinking of - something cute or funny or tough?
I've got lots of ideas - & they're all pretty bad!


----------



## Yvael (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm up for anything, really! I like Cute names, funny ones, and Macho ones, lol! Curse being so flexible sometimes, huh?

My mother and I's lizards are all named after 80's Singers/bands.
My dog and my Mother's dogs are named after Vehicles (Avalanche, Hummer, Shelby (Mustang))
My hamsters (Before they got old and passed away  ) were named Waffles & Pancakes - Our gerbils we had at the same time were then named Bacon & Eggs.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He kind of looks like an Oreo to me, with the two dark sides and the white in the middle! 

If the breeder gives you a sample food that will hold you for a week or two, ask what brands are in it and if there is commercial hedgehog food in it, slowly ween him off of it, all commercial hedgehog foods are just horrible unfortunately. If you want, you can update back on this thread if you find out the foods and we can help. Oh, and also, only give mealworms and crickets for insects, he can have other treats too, such as certain fruits and veggies. In the book below, there is a full treat list! 

Here is the best book for any hedgie owner, new and old, should read, written by LizardGirl: http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I once brought home 2 baby chicks & we named them Lunch & Dinner. 
You hedgie is super, super beautiful, by the way. I love How dark his quills are & how big the pinto spot is. And the pink little ears & nose. So cute!!
I'll just run through some names we thought of - had 4 pages. Decided on Cholla (& noone can remember or pronounce it! :roll: )
Thorn, Skittles, Noodle, Narley, Journey, Needle, Onion, Patmos, Plummet, Quart, Reuben, Thistle, Ankle, Armor, Bramble, Toast, Farley.
I dunno - others have lots of good ideas.
*edited for punctuation*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums  and congrats on such an adorable hedgie!
Spock or Capt. Kirk :lol:


----------



## Yvael (Oct 4, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> He kind of looks like an Oreo to me, with the two dark sides and the white in the middle!
> 
> If the breeder gives you a sample food that will hold you for a week or two, ask what brands are in it and if there is commercial hedgehog food in it, slowly ween him off of it, all commercial hedgehog foods are just horrible unfortunately. If you want, you can update back on this thread if you find out the foods and we can help. Oh, and also, only give mealworms and crickets for insects, he can have other treats too, such as certain fruits and veggies. In the book below, there is a full treat list!
> 
> Here is the best book for any hedgie owner, new and old, should read, written by LizardGirl: http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/


Thanks for the advice!
I've already purchased the uh, Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix stuff, which I'm hoping to switch him to! I've been reading the hedgehogbook.webs.com, and am still finishing it !

We keep lots of live crickets/mealies all the time, and usually have lots of extra. So, little "No Name" will have plenty of yummy, gutloaded snacks >


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Name him Peter Frampton.

He's adorable! I love naming things so I realize how important this is.

I would also recommend Peanut, Alexander the Great, Ringo Starr, or Emerson.

I don't know why, but when I look at him, all of these names come to mind. He really is too cute. Can't wait to see more pics of him.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

"Boomer" from Battlestar Gallactica also comes to mind...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks like a Bramble! Or noodle!


----------



## Yvael (Oct 4, 2010)

Hehe loving all the names, guys! 

One of my friends suggested "Nacho" - for "He's na-cho hedgehog!" - She's so silly.

Once we get him off the plane, and let him settle down, I'll be hijacking a camera and snapping loads of pictures >)


----------



## Kaff (Sep 6, 2010)

How about proper name "Neopolitan", like the ice cream, and in honour of the tiny French dictator, "Neo" for short and go as "Matrix" as you want on that.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I think "Slice" would be a unique name for him cause he has that slice of colour through the middle....


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

He looks like a sweet boy. Boots? Boomer? (Haha... Battlestar Galactica... if we're on that tangent why not Heelo? Or Lee?)

I think you'll know a name that suits him once you get him home. Basil was David Hasselhog at his previous owners, and I was set on Pickles until I held him in my lap and he became Basil.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Being a WoW fan myself I'd have to say Califax, Centrius, Shadowsong, or Sylvos Windrunner


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Star Trek needs more love here! :lol: I vote for Spock, James, Kirk, Bones, McCoy....I only know some characters from the 2009 movie, unfortunately. But my friend is a huge TNG fan and so from her, I also suggest Picard and Data!  I'd have to say for him, my favorite name is Data.


----------



## Yvael (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha! I do like the name Data! (He's one of my favorite characters! ...He does have black hair with mostl white skin....)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

On the stark trek theme: Tribble, Spot (for Data's cat - you can tell the true nerds if they get the reference). Also I think hedgehogs remind me more of Klingons so maybe a Klingon name, Worf, Klang, Kayless. I have no idea how to spell any of those so hopefully you know what I mean.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

What about Orion? Or Edgar?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd go for Tiberius or Wesley. (You know, like Wesley Crusher. He got no love, poor guy.) Or you could do what my mom did with her dog and call him Worf. He doesn't look like a Worf, though.


----------



## Yvael (Oct 4, 2010)

Ooh, I do like Tiberius - It's nerdy enough that if someone knows the series they'll get it, if not - It's still just a rockin' name >)


----------



## AnimeAngel333 (Sep 15, 2010)

Tachibana - taco cheese banana apple; Slawnet - star trek law and order animal planet; Worsculpaw - wow sculpting painting drawing; Ninetatecrock - 19 80s classical rock; Lizunkowdo - lizard skunk cow dog; Mallow - male yellow; Starlow, Treklow, Lawlow, Rocklow, Taclow, Chiplow, Nanlow, Applow, Combat, Comhog, Comichog, Funnyhog, Quirky, Warm, Sprinter, Dasher, Splinter, Trackhog... I personally like Pokémon names, but I have tons more you could do with what you/he likes.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Ace,Motley,Journey,Ozzy,Bowie..

All refering to 80's rock  I love the 80's


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Yvael said:


> Ooh, I do like Tiberius - It's nerdy enough that if someone knows the series they'll get it, if not - It's still just a rockin' name >)


I want to get an orange tabby named Tiberius. It's a great name! I'd call him Tibs for short.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Splotch? Blott? Skid?
Maybe as he gets more comfortable & his personality starts to show...


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Star Trek fan?
Name him Tribble! :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

TRIBBLE xD I love it. Still hoping for Tiberius, though. I think it's a great hog name, I may very well name my next male that.


----------



## kahskye (Sep 18, 2010)

So cute! He looks like a Jasper to me.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

> Star Trek fan?
> Name him Tribble! :lol:


Hedgies are a lot less _soft_ and cuddle than Tribbles though! :lol: If you do name him that, for the love of God keep him away from the infected grain!!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

on second thought, even if you DON'T name him Tribble, you should probably keep him away from infected grain...


----------



## Crasholina (Aug 8, 2010)

I like Bramble!!! Pretty he is, love those eyes haha


----------



## darkally (Oct 16, 2010)

I love his coloring!
****,Dash,Datson,Dibbs, Oxhorn, Tank 
I liked Kaffs suggestion on Neo too, it fits his colors I think.I liked the suggestion of Ringo too.
Did I mention he is so adorable!


----------

